# Hamilton to say on $10, Jackson getting replaced by Tubman



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*Hamilton to stay on $10, Jackson getting replaced by Tubman*

The alteration of America culture and history continues. I am not bashing Tubman, but Jackson unquestionably was much larger and more important to America than Tubman.



> Treasury Secretary Jack Lew on Wednesday will announce plans to both keep Alexander Hamilton on the front of the $10 bill and to knock Andrew Jackson off the front of the $20 in favor of Harriet Tubman, sources tell POLITICO.


Hamilton to say on $10, Jackson getting replaced by Tubman - POLITICO


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Minor political decision. Red Lion is correct on who affected America the most. Jackson defeated the British and the southern tribes. He clearly gained, consolidated and protected a vast amount of the South. He was the only President to leave office with no national debt and he closed the federal bank. A courageous but hard man.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*I Say, President Obama, Just Get It Over With.*

On the $10. 
Put the leader of the Taliban.
View attachment 15889


On the $20. Put a big mosque.
View attachment 15890

Etc. !
President Obama you love them, more that you love America, so put them on the money!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Render therefore unto Caesar the things which are Caesar's and unto God the things that are God


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

At least then didn't put Sanger on the 20.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> On the $10.
> Put the leader of the Taliban.
> View attachment 15889
> 
> ...


May the fleas off one million camels, infest your asshole!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I won't carry any...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Just be thankful that they are not putting Obamazz's pic on any of the bills .


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I won't carry any...


They won't like me at the bank, . . .

"How would you like that, Sir?"

5's, 10's, 50's and 100's, . . . thank you.

"No 20's??"

No, none, zero, nada, .............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Post removed by OP.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like this Lew fella is bound and determined to change the way US currency looks, his plan to change way the ten looks got knocked down, so now he's all in a toot about changing the way the twenty looks. What is wrong with these people? can't they leave well enough alone. 

Bad enough they stripped all the value from our coinage, now the are trying to sell us on the idea that our paper currency should look like Monopoly money...well in a way it kinda is, so I guess I shouldn't complain about it too much.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I won't carry any...


I won't either, I'll carry 10's and 5's rather than a "new" twenty...nothing against Tubman, I just believe Jackson should stay.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The importance of Tubman in US history pales in comparison to events previously portrayed:


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

I have to say, the irony of the decision is not lost on me. A committed leftist administration is replacing the portrait of a standard bearer for the Democrat party with the portrait of an early notable Republican. I am not saying I support the decision, but I do find it funny.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Should have been Betsy Ross....but nonetheless, after reading Tubman's biography, I'm not totally against this.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harriet_Tubman


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I stop using or excepting $20 bills


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Appeasement. That's how I see it. I understand things change, I'm not against having a woman or a black person on a bill, but choose someone who was more important to the history of this country.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Political pandering at it's best. Rather then spending all that time, energy, and our money on changing the 20 to cater to PC bull shit they should be figuring out how to put more of those 20's back in the American tax payers hands. Put more money in our hands instead of more government entitlements and PC programs. They have so much more important things to be doing. Total nonsense which is typical of this administration.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Strike a blow for freedom. 
Whenever you get a Tubby Twenty, set it aside to purchase guns and ammo.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Not a very good picture either. Looks like a pig.

After trump imposes 30-40 percent tariffs on everything the $20 won't be an issue.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Removed by OP.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It appears that Dumping Jackson for Tubman is just the start for the communists.



> With Hamilton's position secure, and with the Obama administration under pressure to add diversity to the currency, Lew's compromise is to replace a picture of the Treasury building on the back of the $10 with leaders of the suffrage movement - Sojourner Truth, Susan B. Anthony, Elizabeth Cady Stanton, Alice Paul and Lucretia Mott.
> 
> The back of the $5 bill will also be redesigned to include opera singer Marian Anderson, First Lady Eleanor Roosevelt and civil rights leader Martin Luther King Jr.


Harriet Tubman is the next face of the $20 bill; $5 and $10 bills will also change - LA Times


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Andy,parting is such sorrow.so gangstas,no mo jacksons man,gimme se dem tubbies.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Post removed by OP.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

She was a Republican and led Union Troops into battle as well as nursing their wounded. She was buried with military honors.

There could be far worse on our bills. Sorry if you all have a problem with black folk who were patriots.

Suggest you all read.... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harriet_Tubman

I'm getting somewhat uncomfortable with the prevalent posts that hint of outright racial bigotry on this forum. I personally don't care to be associated with that kind of rhetoric, which seems to be happening far too frequently here.

I judge a man (or woman) on their character, not their color, and while there are certainly plenty of issues with many blacks in our country, that doesn't mean they are ALL worthless punks, criminals,... or communists. Just saying.....

Hoping that this kind of rhetoric ceases. I really don't want to leave this excellent forum, but I can't stand by and continue to participate in discussions that would violate my own closely held principles of fairness and equality.

End of rant....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> She was a Republican and led Union Troops into battle as well as nursing their wounded. She was buried with military honors.
> 
> There could be far worse on our bills. Sorry if you all have a problem with black folk who were patriots.
> 
> ...


Don't let the door hit you in the warm and fuzzy care bear ass. Just my opinion which I give a rats behind if anybody likes it. Good day!;-)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SittingElf said:


> Hoping that this kind of rhetoric ceases.
> 
> End of rant....


I can't agree more.

There is no reason for racism to creep into this conversation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Speaking of bigotry, racism and all the rest of the B.S....



> "Andrew Jackson is what we used to think of as a great American hero," said Brenda Stevenson, UCLA professor of history and African American studies. "He stood for the white, male political and economic elite, with great military honor associated with him.


Harriet Tubman is the next face of the $20 bill; $5 and $10 bills will also change - LA Times


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Denton said:


> I can't agree more.
> 
> There is no reason for racism to creep into this conversation.


 I am free of prejudices I hate everyone equally.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I am free of prejudices I hate everyone equally.


And, racist comments and images do nothing but distract from the conversation, regardless of a claim of equally dispersed hatred.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Just a simple smoke and mirror distraction.lol over here, Man in ladies bathroom, look over here, different 20$ Bill, look here, we redid roots.. they want us divided, blind, and stupid. 
All the while, they are right behind us....you get it?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I’ve removed my posts concerning Harriet Tubman that some found racist. My attempts at humor may have been in poor taste. It was not my intent to insult. For that I apologize.

I do not have an issue with Tubman’s color, but as MLK pointed out, with the content of her character. It is a fact that she aided John Brown in recruiting men for the raid on the Federal Armory at Harpers Ferry. John Brown is considered by many as America’s first domestic terrorist, and he was hung for treason and murder. Why is Tubman given a pass?

It is my opinion that she should not be given a position of honor by being commemorated on US currency. Some may disagree. That does not make me a racist.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Who founded this country?


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Who founded this country?


I'm sorry I asked you to be a chicken that time...


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It seems as if they're forcing these changes through, like they're in a hurry or will never get another chance at changing things. For me it's a question of why? It seems pointless and the time wasted on this could be spent on more worthwhile pursuits.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> She was a Republican and led Union Troops into battle as well as nursing their wounded. She was buried with military honors.
> 
> There could be far worse on our bills. Sorry if you all have a problem with black folk who were patriots.
> 
> ...


My problem is not with whom they chose, although I think their may have been better choices, but rather, why it was necessary to change at all and the motivation behind it. It's a frivolous politically motivated endeavor and a waste of tax payer dollars in my mind. I think they should be more worried about the value of the dollar and putting more dollars back in the American public's hands then deciding what color or whose picture should be on it. I think Washington as whole has more important issues at hand then what the money looks like. Nobody will care who is on it if it's not worth the paper it's printed on.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Aunt Jemima and Uncle Ben are better known by most people.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Buddy at work didn't even know who she was.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

txmarine6531 said:


> Buddy at work didn't even know who she was.


That's OK...half of Americans don't know who the Vice President is, or what party Obama is in, or who would become president if both the Prez and VP died. We don't teach this stuff anymore in schools!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> That's OK...half of Americans don't know who the Vice President is, or what party Obama is in, or who would become president if both the Prez and VP died. We don't teach this stuff anymore in schools!


And yet, these people are allowed to vote!


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> That's OK...half of Americans don't know who the Vice President is, or what party Obama is in, or who would become president if both the Prez and VP died. We don't teach this stuff anymore in schools!


I'm pretty amazed at how little people know. They know pop culture like the back of their hand, but when it comes to real world issues that effect their lives, not a clue is to be had. Nor a care.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Why the $20? Immediate distribution of Obama's changes to the American Way via mechanical methods. A symbolic leftist anti-WASP statement.

If a Federal reserve note needed to be changed, (?) wouldn't it make sense to standardize with another Dead President? So "Old" slave owning, womanizing, never made president Ben Franklin would have been the logical choice. But the leftist seed of division wouldn't spread quickly enough with the $100 Bill. By selecting the $20 Federal Reserve Note every ATM in America becomes a "White Guilt" propaganda delivery vehicle. ATM's don't have Morals or the ability to question. Obama's last divisive shot at the Founding Fathers. Perhaps this is "No Country for Old Men"?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Living in a rather poor section of the country, the local ATM's here dispense amounts as low as $10.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A bullcrap, feel good move that will cost taxpayer's more money. We're $ 20 Trilllion in short term debt and $190 Trillion in unfunded long-term liabilities and DC thinks this is a good idea?

FUBAR


----------

